# Wierd Surface



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I woke up today to find like a bunch of bubbles on the surface of my macs tank, i got scared cause i thought the heater busted but everything is in check. These are not normal bubbles, any help would be appreciated


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Describe it more.

Oily?
Foamy?
etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you have plants? Did you just introduce new plants? Could be snail egg sacks? Just taking a shot in the dark, lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any meds/additives in the tank? Also what are you feeding?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Srry it took me this long to reply, i fed 2 mollies and shrimp. Now it looks oily and foamy . And i did not add anything to the water nor plants


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Why not do a partial water change just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am currently out of prime, i was thinking netting the stuff out


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I dunno man... it's tough because it's hard to say what that stuff is, if anything at all... Do you have any water test strips or something to at least make sure the usual params are fine?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

No







i need one asap im just guessing my waters clean cause i do alot of water changes


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Water quality may be the problem.

How much surface agitation do you have? Hob or Canister?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pfreak. How warm is the water


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Water is exactly 77 degrees i do not have a canister to eat as hes a baby and in a 10gal,


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Why do you need prime to do a water change? A 20% change shouldnt be to bad. Or just let your water sit 24 hours and use it.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you have sand?I started having that happen with one of my freshwater tanks years ago. It was bubbling up from the sand. Also did you check around to make sure that your fish didn't just kill the molly's and they are rotting somewhere. That would foul a 10 gallon water real quick.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

To me it sounds like dissolved organics attaching to bubbles sort of like what happens in foam fractionation (AKA protein skimming).

I'd just net what you can then do a waterchange.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok thsts wat im gonna do


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

To remove surface water scum is easy! Unplug filters and powerheads and lay paper toweling down and pull it up. The **** will adhere to the paper towel. TAD DA! a clean surface.











> To me it sounds like dissolved organics attaching to bubbles sort of like what happens in foam fractionation (AKA protein skimming).
> 
> I'd just net what you can then do a waterchange.


Yeah..

"Foam fractionation" Even though Cluster made that sh*t up, it sounds cool!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Even cooler since its real.


----------

